# Last chance for this season ?



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Could be it.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

How much do you think is going to melt on contact?

They already down graded ours a bit. It will be the morning forecast that tells the story. Seems like a waste of salt with Saturday's temps.


----------



## Belleaire Care (Sep 21, 2007)

*last chance?*

I agree with *cet.* Let's see what the morning brings....


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Sad part is this is the first place i heard about any snow and i still check the weather forecast a couple times a day. I doubt anything will stick look at the day temps. If any little bit does it will melt the next day.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Just mounted the spreader in case...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JTVLandscaping;1471818 said:


> Just mounted the spreader in case...


Now that you took care of the wife,you going out to do some work?


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Can't, my knees hurt to bad from begging


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

when you started this post i'll bet you never expected today weather warning...lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This is the last,last chance for snow this season!


----------

